# fc: history not active



## Erratus (May 25, 2010)

```
> fc -l
fc: history not active
```


```
> history 5
    30  13:20   vi
    31  13:20   fc -l
    32  13:24   history
    33  13:24   history -5
    34  13:24   history 5
```

Why does fc say "history not active", as history can be used?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

Wrong shell? fc is a bourne shell command.


----------



## Erratus (May 25, 2010)

Is there a convincing way to edit the .history in csh/tcsh?
I.e. deleting passwords which made their way into the history, or other commands that should not be visible there? Or look at the timestamp when a command was done?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

Erratus said:
			
		

> I.e. deleting passwords which made their way into the history,


Simple solution, don't use commands with the password in the commandline options.



> or other commands that should not be visible there?


Which are?



> Or look at the timestamp when a command was done?


Timestamps are pretty useless when double commands are only registered once. 

But have a look at the tcsh(1) man page. Lots more explained there.


----------



## john_doe (May 27, 2010)

```
> history -S
<edit ~/.history here>
> history -cL
```
You can make an alias[cmd=>]alias histed 'history -S && ee ~/.history && history -cL'[/cmd]


----------

